# Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Ich habe zur Zeit ein Xperia Ray und bin an sich sehr zufrieden, da es schön klein, trotzdem exakt zu bedienen ist und der Akku auch sehr lange hält. Ich schaue jeden Tag mal news, emails, 5-10 Min Telefonie => 3 Tage Laufzeit, wenn ich vor dem Schlafengehen auf "Flugmodus" stelle, sind an sich immer drin. Das einzige, was mich stöt, ist, dass es bei einigen dingen sehr träge wird, zB bis die Kamera aktiv ist dauert es manchmal fast ne halbe Minute, oder einen Kontakt aufzurufen dauert auch 10-20 Sekunden.

Daher überlege ich, ob ich ein neues Smartphone hole. Wichtig wäre mir: merkbar schneller als das Xperia Ray, nicht zu groß (wirklich MAXIMAL 4,3 Zoll), gute Akkulaufzeit (wenn ich nur mal mails checke oder ab und an mal ne Minute telefoniere, mal ein paar News lese oder etwas Musik höre, dann erwarte ich, dass es locker 2 Tage durchhalten kann) und auswechselbarer Akku. Ich bevorzuge zudem Android.

Ich hab noch nen Gutschein für Saturn / MediaMarkt über ca 100€ und hab mich da auch schonmal mal umgeschaut. Ich wäre bereit, bis zu 200€, evlt auch 250€ draufzulegen, also: 250-350€ Budget. Folgende Smartphones sind online zZt bei Saturn/MediaMarkt zu den folgenden Preisen zu haben:

HTC One V => 225€ 
Sony Xperia P => 250€ 
HTC Desire X => 250€ 
 LG P760 L9 => 275€  zu groß
Samsung S3 mini => 280€
Sony Xperia S => 320€
HTC One S => 335€
P880 Optimus 4XHD => 340€
Samsung Galaxy S2 => 340€
Sony Xperia Ion => 350€ 

Ganz gut fand ich auch das Motorola Razr i, auch da es eine lange AKkulaufzeit haben soll. Aber es kostet doch eher 370€, und der Akku ist fest verbaut! So was versteh ich nicht. Grad wer viel Akkulaufzeit will gehört doch eher zu denen, die bei Nachlassen des Akku gerne wechseln möchten ^^ 


ps: gar nicht geschaut hab ich nach windows-basierten Modellen. Wie wären die denn einzuordnen?


----------



## Hennemi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Wenn du eine hohe Akkulaufzeit willst dann rate ich dir vom Samsung Galaxy S2 ab. 
Ich habe es und mein Akku ist nach einem Tag leer  
Bin nur ein bisschen mal was im Internet am schauen und schreib ne Nachricht oder ruf mal jemanden an. Bin ja froh wenn es den Tag immer überstanden hat. Wäre nicht das erste mal das es einfach so ausgeht.


----------



## Timsu (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Nexus 4 ist dir zu groß?
Ist aber deutlich besser als alle anderen genannten Geräte.


----------



## Moerli_me (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Wenn du sehr viel Wert auf die Akkudauer legst, rate ich dir auf jeden Fall zu einem Handy mit austauschbarem Akku. Damit kannst du nicht nur den Akku wechseln, falls du einen 2. Akku besitzt, es gibt auch oft upgrades mit mehr mAh. (Habe mein Galaxy S von 1500 -> 1800 "aufgemozt")

Schau dir einfach Tests an, die den Akku auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. 

Generell ist ein Smartphonekauf sehr von deinen Vorlieben abhängig. 

Willst du es flashen (Custom ROMs aufspielen für Updates falls keines vom Hersteller kommt), würde ich dir zu einem Samsung raten (open bootloader) und von LG abraten. 
LG bietet erstens sehr wenig Updates und hat so viel ich weiß auch keinen offenen Bootloader.
HTC und Sony liefern mehr Updates aus und bei HTC kann man auch den Bootloader freischalten (Garantieverlust?!). 

Ist dir Aktuelle Hardware wichtig würde das P880 Optimus 4XHD für dich passen. Ist dir der Display mit 4,7" nicht zu groß?

In deiner Liste finde ich meiner Meinung(!) das HTC One S am ansprechensten falls du nicht sehr viel Speicher benötigst (keinen MicroSD Steckplatz). 
Oder auch das S3 Mini. (Akku auswechselbar + MicroSD Steckplatz)

Sonst.. noch viel Glück bei der "Handy" auswahl.


----------



## Timsu (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

S2 und S3 Mini würde ich auf jedenfall schon einmal streichen, die Hardware ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## PunkPuster (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Wie wärs mit nem HTC Desire X, ist ein wirklich gutes Handy.
Ich habs selber und kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## ct5010 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Wie wär's mit dem Galaxy S Advance? Nicht _das_ Phone aber es sollte ja reichen, oder? Ansonsten ist das One S sehr ordentlich. Nicht der beste Akku drin, aber definitiv genug.


----------



## Jesse21 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

nimm das nexus 4 ist von der Hardware das best auf dem Markt, aber auch größer als 4,3 zoll....


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

@Timsu und Jesse21: Das Nexus 4 ist definitiv zu groß, und zweitens kostet es zusätzlich auch noch deutlich mehr, als ich ausgeben wollte...  das kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage. 

@Timsu: mir ist egal, ob die Hardware "zeutgemäß" ist - wichtig ist nur, ob ein Modell für seinen Preis ganz gut/schnell ist - das ist das einzige, was zählt.   ist das Samsung S3 Mini dann trotzdem schlecht für seine 280€ ?


@Moerli: thx, das LG fällt dann auch weg, hatte übersehen, dass es auch so groß ist... "Rumspielen" am ROM&co brauch ich aber nicht, ich will nur, dass die normalen Apps gut laufen - ich spiele zB nicht oder hab 10 Apps im Hintergrund laufen usw.  


Wie sind denn die Sony Xperia S und P, und das Ion ? 

HTC One S und Desire X scheinen auch ganz okay, wobei der feste Speicher des S wiederum nicht so dolle wäre...


Das Samsung Galaxy S Advance ist online bei Satunr/MM leider nicht verzeichnet, keine Ahnung, ob die das dann vor Ort doch haben...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Hmm, also irgendwie scheint es da zur Zeit nix zu geben... Das HTC One S scheint von den gelisteten noch das beste zu sein, hat aber auch nen festen Akku...  alle "guten" Modelle haben wohl fest verbaut Akkus, das ist echt so was von bescheuert - als ob jeder so oder so alle 2-3 Jahre mal eben für 300€ ein neues Handy kauft und ihm ein nachlassender Akku daher egal sei...  Dazu noch der "Größenwahn" bei den Displays...  vlt warte ich dann doch mal auf eine neue "Philosophie" der Hersteller.

Gibt es denn überhaupt kleinere starke Smartphones, also 4 Zoll oder kleiner?


----------



## >M.Pain (23. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Timsu und Jesse21:
> 
> Wie sind denn die Sony Xperia S und P, und das Ion ?



Hab das Xperia S und kann es nicht empfehlen.
Akku hält bei mir einen Tag. Ist natürlich fest verbaut.
Kamera gut wenn der Autofocus nicht so träge wäre.
Display mit seinen 344 ppi schärfer als das vom Iphone, wenn das flackern nicht wäre was bei weissem Hintergrund aufällt.
Annäherungssensor geht mal dann wieder nicht, es nervt weil man dann beim Gespräch unbeabsichtigt mit der Backe irgendwelche Tasten drückt.
Wlan verbindung ist unter aller Sau, bei meinem Roter mit Wlan N und 300 Mbit bei einer Wand dazwischen fast keinen Empfang.
Speicher nicht erweiterbar.
Die Drei Touchtasten reagieren sehr träge.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Hab das Xperia S und kann es nicht empfehlen.
> Akku hält bei mir einen Tag. Ist natürlich fest verbaut.
> Kamera gut wenn der Autofocus nicht so träge wäre.
> Display mit seinen 344 ppi schärfer als das vom Iphone, wenn das flackern nicht wäre was bei weissem Hintergrund aufällt.
> ...


 
Jo, dass das S und auch das P hab ich in Tests gesehen, die Akkus sind bei beiden nicht so dolle, beim S aber noch schlechter. Ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir auch beiden beiden dieses Teilstück unten nicht mit dem Klarsicht-Steg dazwischen - ich dachte zuerst, das sei eine neue Art der Diebstahlsicherung von Saturn. ^^ und das Xperia Ion hat auch einen verbauten Akku, soweit ich es erfahren hab sogar ein "mono-case", also das Gehäuse ist wohl EIN Stück, da könnte man nicht mal mit Mühe selber was aufstemmen - für letzteres hab ich zum HTC One S wiederum ein Tutorial gefunden, da kann man wohl eine Art Gehäuse-Deckel vorsichtig aufhebeln und den Akku zur Not auch selber wechseln. 


Noch mal nachgefragt: wie ist denn das Motorola Razr i ? Das würde mir an sich noch ganz gut gefallen - da ja eh alle anderen auch nen eingebauten Akku haben, käm das vlt doch in Frage. Aber nur, wenn es auch wirklich die ca 100€ mehr zu einem Zb HTC one S wert ist. 

Ansonsten wäre das One S bisher wohl das beste, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt diese runden Ecken bei Handys nicht so dolle finde.   dann noch der feste Speicher, und was noch dazukommt: online listen MM/Saturn das One S mit 1,7GHz, da ist aber wohl die schlechtere CPU, die eine Weile im One S eingebaut wurde, weil die trotz "nur" 1,5Ghz bessere CPU nicht verfügbar war - da müsste ich auch dann vor Ort im Laden schauen, welche Version dort wirklich auf Lager ist.

Oder ich warte halt doch noch ein halbes Jahr oder so...


----------



## JackOnell (23. Januar 2013)

Mit nem ollen SE ArcS brauch ich dir nicht kommen oder?
Ich finde immer noch ein Top Handy solange man die Finger von dem ICS Update lässt.
Die neueren SE Geräte sind Geschmacksache und wie du schon abgesprochen hast ist der Akku sone Sache, und die Bedienung der 3 Tasten etwas fummelig


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Das Arc S ist ja quasi ein größeres Ray, oder? Was ich vergaß: die 512MB RAM sind mir auch was zu wenig, da hätte ich gern was mehr 

Aber so oder so: das Arc haben die bei MM/Saturn nicht mehr.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Arc S ist ja quasi ein größeres Ray, oder? Was ich vergaß: die 512MB RAM sind mir auch was zu wenig, da hätte ich gern was mehr
> 
> Aber so oder so: das Arc haben die bei MM/Saturn nicht mehr.



Bei uns war es noch zu haben, naja ich weiß Net in wie weit man die Geräte vergleichen kann aber das. Arc s ist sehr flink


----------



## Timsu (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Da würde ich anstatt dem Arc S ja lieber noch ein gebrauchtes Nexus S nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Noch eines hab ich "entdeckt": Das HTC One SV, das kostet 379€ bei Saturn, CPU ist ein Qualcom S4 mit 1,2GHz - scheint noch sehr neu zu sein, finde bei geizhals.at noch keine Tests, und auch bei amazon erst 3 Meinungen.


Positiv: Deckel leicht abehmbar, Akku also wechselbar und scheinbar auch recht lange Laufzeit. Auch SD-Karten-Slot ist vorhanden. 4,3 Zoll. 

Negativ: an sich über meinem Budget, aber VIEL mehr als das One S, bei dem ich mehr Nachteile sehe, ist es nun auch wieder nicht... 


Die Frage ist: ist es wirklich so "gut", wie es scheint, oder sind deutlich günstigere auch nicht schlechter?


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo würde dir zwar das one s empfehlen aber nur das mit schnelleren s4 Prozessor.  Dies ist leider kaum bis garniert bei mm verfügbar.  Daher ist das SV schon ne schöne alternative.  Und mm ist ja der laden wo du kaufen wolltest oder? Bei Amazon wäre es ne andere sache.  Das SV ist aber für den Preis und die verbaute Technik schon super.  Aber das ist wie immer Geschmackssache.  Das razr I ist wem es gefällt aber auch nice.  Der Intel Prozessor soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## >M.Pain (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Bist du an eine Marke gebunden? Wenn nicht hier ein Preiskracher der seinesgleichen sucht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfPBfs-wfBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



299 Euro für die Ausstattung ist Unschlagbar.

http://www.amazon.de/Huawei-Smartphone-Touchscreen-Megapixel-Android/dp/B00B2I6XEQ


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

@Stefan: da mit den zwei Versionen des One S hatte ich auch mitbekommen. Echt doofe Sache...

@M.Pain: zumindest Online gibt es das nicht bei Saturn und MM, nur das HUAWEI Ascend P 1 gäb es bei MM online verzeichnet, kostet in weiß 335€ und in anderen Farben 380€  


ach ja: wenn ein Modell wirklich deutlich teurer als bei anderen Shops ist, will ich das auch nicht - ich zahl nicht 370€ für ein Smartphone, das woanders 300€ kostet, dann behalt ich lieber meinen 100€-Gutschein für was anderes   das Ascend P1 zB ist 50-90€ teurer als woanders...  das One SV wiederum kostet bei MM/Saturn nur 5-6€ mehr als beim billigsten anderen Shop inkl. Versand.


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Dan würd ich das sv empfehlen. der dualcore s4 ist schnell genug und ansich ist das smartphone ne schöne Sache wem das Design gefällt.


----------



## nemetona (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Das One SV ist ein brandneues Model, ich finde es nicht schlecht aber für das gebotene ist es noch zu teuer.
Um die 300€ würde ich es preislich gut platziert sehen.

Wenn du keinen akuten Kaufzwang hast würde ich empfehlen dem MWC abzuwarten, da stehen sicher noch einige interessante Neuvorstellungen in den Startlöschern!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Was ist den MWC? Mobile World Congress oder so was? ^^


Und ist das One SV echt so "schlecht", dass es unterhalb des One S zu platzieren ist? 


Ich hab eh überlegt, ob ich noch etwas warte, vlt auch noch die Cebit abwarte. Der Gutschein verfällt ja nicht   und es steht eh bald erst Karneval an, da hab ich schon 3 Handys "angeschrottet", d.h. NACH Karneval wäre eh die vernünftigere Sache... ^^


----------



## ctech (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Dann würde ich zum One SV raten, ich denke in 1-2 Monaten fällt der Preis ein wenig ab. Zudem hat man mit dem gerät ein echt neues und aktuelles Gerät, welches keinesfalls schlecht ist. 
Ansonsten evtl. das 4X HD, was dir jedoch wahrscheinlich zu groß ist. Preis/Leistung ist bei dem Gerät aber gewaltig gut!


----------



## nemetona (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Ich meine auch nicht das das SV schlecht ist, nur da es Brandneu ist wird es noch verhältnismäßig teuer gehandelt, auch bedingt durch die anfangs knappe Verfügbarkeit!
Wie der Name des SV auch nahe legt, ist es von der Leistung auch zwischen dem S und V einzuordnen.
Das SV hat nur einen kleinen internen Speicher, dieser ist dafür über SD Karten erweiterbar, je nach Nutzungsscenario kann dies ein Vorteil sein.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge einen ausreichend großen internen Speicher, und verzichte daher auch gern auf einen Erweiterungsslot!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Ah, o.k. - ist der interne Speicher denn schneller? Also, nicht das RAM, natürlich  denn ich bin kein App-Freak, würde mich also wundern, wenn der interne Speicher nicht locker mehr als reicht. Viel Platz brauch ich eher für Musik, Foto und Video, und da ist es ja egal, ob intern oder auf ne Speicherkarte.


@ctech: das LG ist mir sicher zu groß. Ich werd natürlich nochmal die Größen genau vergleichen, wenn es dann so weit ist. So oder so wird alles schneller laufen als vorher, mein Ray ist zwar super für DEN Preis, aber mit 1GHz Singlecore merkt man halt schon manchmal, dass es lahmt  allerdings dann halt nur beim App-Start oder bei manchen Menüs - zB Anrufe: "Kontakte" aufrufen => 10-15 Sekunden, bis die Liste mit den Namen erscheint. Scrollen in der Liste superfix, aber dann Namen drücken => wieder 10-15 Sek., dann zwischen Mobil+Festnetz wählen => erneut 10-15Sek, bis das Handy wählt. Oder opera mini starten ca 30-40 Sek... das ist das halt schon doof...


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Hast du schonmal über das Galaxy Ace 2 nachgedacht? Das erfüllt eigentlich alle Voraussetzungen und ist gerade für 217 Euro Bei Mediamarkt gelistet. Dualcore, 768mb ram, gutes 3,8" Display, überzeugende Akkulaufzeit und auswechselbarer Akku. Hat momentan noch Android 2.3 drauf, soll wohl aber irgendwann auch noch auf 4.1 upgedatet werden.


mfg


----------



## nemetona (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Musik, Bilder und Filme lassen sich prima auf einer SD unterbringen, nur mit manchen Apps gibt es da unter Android 4.x hin und wieder Probleme da Android die App im internen Speicher vorsieht.
Von daher sehe ich einen ausreichend großen internen Speicher praktischer, als ein kleiner interner + SD!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Sicher, aber wie gesagt: ich hab gar nicht so viele Apps, als dass ich da "Sorge" um zu wenig Speicher hätte    ich hab derzeit keine 2GB an Apps, und da sind auch einige dabei, die ich nur testweise hab oder zwangsweise (telekom-"gebrandet" )


@galaxy ace 2: ich wollte wenn schon dann doch auch etwas besseres   auch etwas mehr RAM.


----------



## nemetona (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @galaxy ace 2: ich wollte wenn schon dann doch auch etwas besseres   auch etwas mehr RAM.



Magst du diesen "Tupperware-Style" etwa nicht? 

Zum Speicher, klar ist es abhängig vom Nutzungsverhalten, aber unter 16Gb internen Speicher würde ich heutzutage kein Neugerät mehr kaufen.


----------



## Low (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Mobistel Cynus T1 im Test - NETZWELT

Wie wäre es damit?^^


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lohnenswerter Ersatz für Sony Xperia Ray - maximal 4,3 Zoll und 250-350 Euro?*

Wenn dir das Ace 2 zu langsam ist und zu wenig Ram hat, dann müsstest du von der Liste noch folgende streichen:
-One V (512mb Ram, noch langsamerer Chip)
-Xperia P (Zwar 1 Gb ram, aber Chip nur minimal schneller)
-Desire X (768mb Ram, Ähnlich starker Chip)

Ach und das Optimus 4x Hd, das hat einen 4,7 Zoll Bildschirm und ist ähnlich groß wie das S3

mfg


----------

